# 6/3 NM to EMT conduit



## AtticBaffled (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a 6/3 NM cable running through my attic. It then comes down the wall in the garage into a sub panel. I want to place the portion that runs down the garage wall into 1" EMT conduit. My question is how would I transition from the cable to the conduit? Do I need some type of clamp? I was thinking of a clamp like this: But I can't seem to find one for 1" EMT


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

squeeze connector into a threaded coupling to a set screw connector


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Use one of these.
http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/emt/insulating-bushings/


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

As Jim mentioned you only need a protective bushing where the nm enters the protective sleeve of 1" conduit. If the panel is *surface mounted* to the garage wall you will need to abide by NEC 312.5(C). Copied from Electrical Contractor Magazine

NEC 312.5(C) requires that where cable is used, each cable must be secured to the panel enclosure. Because installers repeatedly violated this rule and jammed in multiple nonmetallic cables through a large PVC connector, a new requirement was added to the 2002 NEC that appears now in NEC 312.5(C) Exception. This exception permits cables with entirely nonmetallic sheaths to enter the top of a surface-mounted enclosure through one or more nonflexible raceways not less than 18 in. and not more than 10 ft. in length, provided the following conditions are met:
(a) Each cable is fastened within 12 in.—measured along the sheath—of the outer end of the raceway.
(b) The raceway extends directly above the enclosure and does not penetrate a structural ceiling.
(c) A fitting is provided on each end of the raceway to protect the cables from abrasion, and the fittings remain accessible after installation.
(d) The raceway is sealed at the outer end using approved means in order to prevent access to the enclosure through the raceway.
(e) The cable sheath is continuous through the raceway and extends into the enclosure beyond the fitting not less than ¼ in.
(f) The raceway is fastened at its outer end and at other points in accordance with the applicable article.
(g) Where installed as conduit or tubing, the allowable cable fill does not exceed that permitted for complete conduit systems by Table 1 of Chapter 9 of the NEC and all applicable notes thereto.
Remember, this exception can be used only with surface-mounted enclosures and using nonflexible raceways


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

1" conduit will not be large enough for 6/3 romex


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

electures said:


> 1" conduit will not be large enough for 6/3 romex


Just checked, fits in 3/4 too


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Just because it fits does not mean it meets the code sizing requirements. You need to base the fill on the major diameter of the cable.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes .. I flat forgot to calculate the correct conduit size anyway guess electures did the math . Here is the 'Note' in chapter nine that requires you to treat the nm cable as one wire based on its diameter. I believe that allows you to fill the conduit to 53%, someone correct me if that is in error.

 (9) A multiconductor cable or flexible cord of two or more​ conductors shall be treated as a single conductor for​ calculating percentage conduit fill area. For cables that​ have elliptical cross sections, the cross-sectional area​ calculation shall be based on using the major diameter​ of the ellipse as a circle diameter.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow. Talk about overkill. 

Ok. Strip it. Then it will fit. :- )

Oh wait there's no writing on the single conductors so you can't do that. 

Op. You can get a 4" squeeze connector. Threaded coupling. And set screw connector. Maybe that will work.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Has anyone done the math for 14 12 10 awg nm. 2 and 3 wire in 1/2 " which is commonly installed?


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

OK....

I DID the math.

I "think" I got it right.

I used the 53% fill for emt and pvc sch. 40.

I was able to get mils for area of nm-b and uf from wire manufacturer.

Converted mils to area and obtained results..

Last night when I checked that 6/3 in the 1". it floated in there. 
Any way, my results.

edit... sending a attachment as when I posted my results it was confusing.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

electures... wanted to thank you...

Didn't give this much thought in the past, but was thinking how se cable would be effected..

If using 200 amp (4/0) seu 2" pvc just makes it. Even though people sleeve 4/0 ser in 2" pvc, it's a tad over.

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## AtticBaffled (Jun 5, 2010)

electures said:


> 1" conduit will not be large enough for 6/3 romex


Why wouldn't it be large enough?

I measured the wire and it is just about 0.65" diameter which is equal to just about 0.33 square inches. The area of the conduit is 0.78 square inches. It is only at 42% fill. Much less than the 53% that Stubbie quoted.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

I got this from my files which came via stickboy via mdshunk over on mike holt forums

14-2 NMB .1018
12-2 NMB .1320
10-2 NMB .1917
8-2 NMB .2942
6-2 NMB .3664
14-3 NMB .0740
12-3 NMB .0946
10-3 NMB .1399
8-3 NMB .2507
6-3 NMB .3318
14-2 UF .1405
12-2 UF .1684
10-2 UF .2107
8-2 UF .3610
6-2 UF .4657
14-3 UF .2651
12-3 UF .3078
10-3 UF .4151
8-3 UF .8808
6-3 UF 1.1747


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow. Guess I was right and it works. 

Home school baby. 

Take the area in mils (largest for two wire)

http://www.southwire.com/ProductCatalog/XTEInterfaceServlet?contentKey=prodcatsheetOEM10

That number x that number x .0000007854 equals inches squared. 


Lol. Amazing.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL ....... Teach a man to fish ....


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

ritelec said:


> electures... wanted to thank you... Didn't give this much thought in the past, but was thinking how se cable would be effected.. If using 200 amp (4/0) seu 2" pvc just makes it. Even though people sleeve 4/0 ser in 2" pvc, it's a tad over. Good stuff :thumbsup:


2" can be used as a sleeve, but not for a raceway for 4/0.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Does a sleeve have a no longer than, or a location?

Like, would a sleeve be 8 or 12 inches through a wall, just stubbed? But a raceway would be 8 or 12" with a connector tying into a box or enclosure?

Clarification?

Like if I had a shirt on a clothes line I could run it through the sleeve?


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

ritelec said:


> Does a sleeve have a no longer than, or a location? Like, would a sleeve be 8 or 12 inches through a wall, just stubbed? But a raceway would be 8 or 12" with a connector tying into a box or enclosure? Clarification? Like if I had a shirt on a clothes line I could run it through the sleeve?


 no length restriction on a sleeve. A sleeve would be no connectors or TA's on the ends. A raceway would be box to box or to LB.


----------

